# 15" radius on spur line ???



## jessejames88 (Nov 18, 2008)

hi guys i'm building a small 4x4 layout just for under the christmas tree... i found some track plans, one is an 18" radius "main line" with a 15" radius "spur line" the other is 18" on both... most of my engines are older but i'm wondering if i could get an old 0-6-0 mdc switcher to run on the 15" radius without much headache?? i really like the one plan with the cross over and the 15" radius loop but i would also like to keep the trains on the track...i've been collecting since i was a kid but this will be my first layout build and practice for my big layout thanks for any help guys


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:

Your 0-6-0 should handle it just fine. Would you believe my 4 axle Athearns handle 14" with nary a hitch.

The upper loop on my Christmas layout is done in 14" radius...


----------



## jessejames88 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply i plan on getting track today and start building so it will be up and running for the holidays! my father had a small layout when i was very young and had an 18" main line and i believe it was 15" over under figure 8 in the center that gave alot of problems but i think it was a combination of grade and tight radius? it was on a 3x6 if i remember correctly... i was checking out your layout in the gallery very nice! wish i could get that much track in a small place but its a family affair and i have to leave room for the girls to put their town... guess i could sneek in some sidings and switches in! haha. at the very leaste it will be good paractice for my big layout someday... thank you again for the quick reply


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

jessejames88 said:


> thanks for the quick reply...my father had a small layout when i was very young and had an 18" main line and i believe it was 15" over under figure 8 in the center that gave alot of problems but i think it was a combination of grade and tight radius? ... i was checking out your layout in the gallery very nice!


You're welcome. Yes, it no doubt was the grade/curve combo as there needs to be about 2 1/2" minimum clearance between tracks. If he kept it tight, there would have been no real way to make a smooth transition. Thanks for the kind words regarding my layout. There actually is quite a bit of space for a town in there, including the tree.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

shaygetz, you are the man. If I ever have a problem I will probably pm you about it. I am looking forward to meeting you some day, If not here then singing in halleluia square.
Les.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Lester Perry said:


> shaygetz, you are the man. If I ever have a problem I will probably pm you about it. I am looking forward to meeting you some day, If not here then singing in halleluia square.
> Les.



Awwww, shucks...

Here, there or in the air:thumbsup:...wish I coulda met you when I lived in Georgetown, DE,---Townsend wasn't that far away.


----------

